# High quality vinly shop needed



## Steve Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

I need a high quality, very affordable, custom wholesale vinyl photo heat transfer shop to print my customer orders of my designs, one or more T-shirts at a time, on white and colors, then blind drop ship them to my customers in the USA, Canada, and all around the world.

I'm famous in the hot rod world. I have a Facebook website with almost 2,000 Friends/fans all around the world.

If you also do other merchandise like embroidery on caps, that's a plus.

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## j2m1h (May 31, 2016)

Steve Scott said:


> I need a high quality, very affordable, custom wholesale vinyl photo heat transfer shop to print my customer orders of my designs, one or more T-shirts at a time, on white and colors, then blind drop ship them to my customers in the USA, Canada, and all around the world.
> 
> I'm famous in the hot rod world. I have a Facebook website with almost 2,000 Friends/fans all around the world.
> 
> ...



Ever find anyone? I'm looking too.


----------



## Steve Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

j2m1h said:


> Ever find anyone? I'm looking too.


No, I haven't. Let me know if you find someone like this.


----------

